# history of distilleries



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

on history channel right now. and after is the history of hillbillys- racecars & 'stilling- no bubba... ya won't see me on there.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks Gypsy, I hadn't seen that one. It sure would be fun to make some shine. Almost seems that it should automatically go with BBQ. Oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

billy ray cyrus.............bah..........king of the mullets


hillbilly huh?

where IS your still located gsg.........lol

d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

what still... lol... bubba always calls me a hillbilly- i'm a long haired surfin'/country boy- from texas- we just pick a pear off'n a cactus & let it ferment...lmao


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

or just find a mescal catus...........CABO WABO









d8de


----------

